# Willington Cooling Towers



## chelle (Jul 30, 2007)

Stopped off to see these towers on the way up to stay in Heartbeat country..these 5 towers are all that is left of the Willington power station that closed in 1999.I(Stu) think they are quite majestic but my Pyestock widow thinks I am just getting into stranger Urbex stuff..am I?
Anyhow...here they is



They sure are tall



Looking inside..ish.they were flooded.



Flooded valves



Walked out to the centre to look up..the echoes are brill.



Strange structure indeed



Looking up



Another view



more of the same at my site...Look forward to hearing if anyone else thinks these towers are interesting
http://news.webshots.com/album/560078858GbjOzM?start=0


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 30, 2007)

Those are brilliant. Love the pics. I believe they're getting rarer, too, so it's great to see them documented.

Thanks
Foxy


----------



## Reaperman (Jul 30, 2007)

Cool, Nothing strange about liking cooling towers I recon there great one of my top explores last year was climbing up inside the towers at thope marsh. 

I'm glad other people appreciate them as much as I do.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 30, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> Cool, Nothing strange about liking cooling towers I recon there great one of my top explores last year was climbing up inside the towers at thope marsh.



I was thinking of some pics that I thought you'd taken, RM, but on checking it out on search I realised I was getting mixed up with some that Ether took at Richborough, I think!? Couldn't find any Thope Marsh ones on your website, though. Do you have any pics? Be nice to see them. 

Foxy


----------



## Reaperman (Jul 30, 2007)

Foxylady said:


> I was thinking of some pics that I thought you'd taken, RM, but on checking it out on search I realised I was getting mixed up with some that Ether took at Richborough, I think!? Couldn't find any Thope Marsh ones on your website, though. Do you have any pics? Be nice to see them.
> 
> Foxy



No pics I'm afriad (nither of us took cameras in) instead Ive got a video which i have a feeling I've posted on here before but for anyone who hasnt seen it its here: [ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=fzXGxm9817Q[/ame]

RM

PS, My Richbrough photos are on abanoned birtain and dave has a gallery of photos of high marnham on industiral britian, Both feature cooling towers in them.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 30, 2007)

No, I hadn't seen that before. That is well cool!


----------



## krela (Jul 31, 2007)

Wicked photos chelle


----------



## lost (Jul 31, 2007)

Amazing pictures, I'm jealous - I think Scotland lost one of its last set of cooling towers with this place, pretty much all our power stations are cooled by the sea. I've never been close to any cooling towers.


----------



## chelle (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanx for all your kind replies...the link to the Chappell Cross power station is interesting.We noticed on our way to Scarborough via A1M that there were quite a few power stations some with as many as 9 towers all chugging away merrily...we went on the Eye wheel at York and we counted at least 5 power stations on the horizon...They must be unique as we dont build stuff like that now...one final point..I read that the chinese build 6 power stations per week so do we assume they have the same towers?Anyone know some details I would be interested.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 2, 2007)

Great stuff Stu -personally, I don't find it strange at all -very "cool" in fact!
Reckon that it's great that UE is so varied, and it important that our disappearing built environment is recorded / documented in some way (taking pictures being the most practical and fun!!) 
Thanks for sharing your pics and tell Chelle not to be so picky -there's more to UE than just Pyestock!!!

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 2, 2007)

Cheers for that link Lost -very interesting indeed!

Lb


----------



## chelle (Aug 2, 2007)

LB,
I don't mean to be picky.....i just like other things the towers were ok....but Pyestock i do get sick of reading & hearing about


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 2, 2007)

chelle said:


> LB,
> I don't mean to be picky.....i just like other things the towers were ok....but Pyestock i do get sick of reading & hearing about




No worries, I was only jesting!  Both the towers & Pyestock are just as impressive, but in different ways!


----------



## chelle (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi LB...Stu `ere...I agree with you,Pyestock is my all time fave site and Willington is also cherished so it comes to pass that my ever faithful long suffrin` Pyestock Widow is now planning to take me on a guided tour of Didcot power station...u think she loves me? I guess so eh!!!!!Fancy doing Thorpe Marsh with me dude?
ps...Pyestock Widow has done me a tee shirt with my fave pic of the blue pipes of Pyestock on the front...You know...I secretly think she is warming to the place!


----------



## Reaperman (Aug 2, 2007)

chelle said:


> Hi LB...Stu `ere...I agree with you,Pyestock is my all time fave site and Willington is also cherished so it comes to pass that my ever faithful long suffrin` Pyestock Widow is now planning to take me on a guided tour of Didcot power station...u think she loves me? I guess so eh!!!!!Fancy doing Thorpe Marsh with me dude?
> ps...Pyestock Widow has done me a tee shirt with my fave pic of the blue pipes of Pyestock on the front...You know...I secretly think she is warming to the place!



Hi chelle / Pyestock widow any chance you could sign up on different accounts would just make discussions a bit easier to follow.

Cheers, Rm


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 3, 2007)

chelle said:


> Hi LB...Stu `ere...I agree with you,Pyestock is my all time fave site and Willington is also cherished so it comes to pass that my ever faithful long suffrin` Pyestock Widow is now planning to take me on a guided tour of Didcot power station...u think she loves me? I guess so eh!!!!!Fancy doing Thorpe Marsh with me dude?
> ps...Pyestock Widow has done me a tee shirt with my fave pic of the blue pipes of Pyestock on the front...You know...I secretly think she is warming to the place!



Thorp Marsh is another power station? Sounds good to me. Only thing is I'll be away on holiday in a couple of weeks 'till the middle of September. Obviously if you were planning on a trip before then, I wouldn't expect you to hold back -but if you were planning a trip late September perhaps, then I'll be up for it (it would have to be a weekend though -chained to me desk during the week! 
Oooh -UE themed teeshirts, now there's a good idea! Mine would have to be my second home -Severalls Hospital 

Cheers Stu,

Lb


----------

